# &

## SRG

,        . 
   ,  -       !!! 
     30  -     ,    -    ,      -  . 
             . 
   - ,   -  -     ,    -  . 
       -           -      . 
 :   +  +   -  !

----------


## Uksus

:    䳿,

----------


## Tail

>

----------


## SRG

> 

     !!!        .         !!!  
       -    !!!    -   !!!

----------


## Uksus

> !!!        .

  
   ,    ,    ,   ,   ???
      ? 8

----------


## SRG

-          !!       -        =)

----------


## Savercore

-     !!!   .   "  !

----------


## Gonosuke

. 
     .  ,     ,     .
   ,      .           .   ,   40,   ,  140,   . , ,  -  ,   ,     . 
 ,   ,    ,          ,   , .   .  ,   ,     .              .  
     ,   ,     ,   " "

----------

:"  ,      "

----------


## rust

> :"  ,      "

    ,            ? ()

----------


## denisnt

- .  ,  ,   ))

----------


## SnegoVik

... ,    ,   ,     ,         : "  ?"...       ,   ,       -  -          .
   ?...
, ...  ,   ,   ...  !
? ...?...
   ? 
 :) !

----------

,         ,         䳿  . - ,     -    .      ,      ,                    .    ,      ,      ,  " "    .   !

----------

